
What Happens in a Greylock VC Pitch Meeting? - sajid
https://www.wired.com/story/what-really-happens-in-a-vc-pitch-meeting-greylock/
======
smn1234
Interesting takeaway, for me at least: "Spend more now to dominate the market
and put distance between yourself and any potential rivals" in the context
where the startup's burn rate was 1 mil and the investor recommends 3 mil!

